# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Malawi - vẻ đẹp hoang sơ

## hantt.163

*Trên thế giới có rất nhiều hồ nước ngọt lớn  như hệ thống ngũ hồ ở Bắc Mỹ, hệ thống hồ do sông băng tạo  thành ở Phần Lan, Na Uy, Thụy Điển… trong đó Châu Phi được tạo  hóa ban tăng cho một dãy hồ nước ngọt nằm dọc từ Nam đến Bắc  với 3 hồ lớn là Malawi, Tanyanyika và Victoria và hàng loạt hồ  nhỏ khác.*  


   Ba hồ này đều nằm trong một thung lũng khổng lồ được hình  thành tự sự tách giãn của lục địa Châu Phi hàng triệu năm về  trước, thung lũng này hàng năm vẫn đang tiếp tục rộng thêm, nó  kéo dài từ phía Nam của hồ Malawi chạy dọc theo phía Tây của  Châu Phi và chạy thẳng ra Hồng Hải.

 

  

  


   Hồ Malawi có chiều dài Bắc Nam là 560km đến 580km theo các  nghiên cứu mới đây, nơi rộng nhất là 75km, diện tích hồ khoảng  30000km2, là hồ lớn thứ 3 ở châu Phi và thứ 8 trên thế giới,  và cũng là hồ sâu thứ 2 ở Châu Phi.
   Hồ nằm giữa các nước Malawi, Tanzania và Mozambique, hồ là nơi cung cấp nước ngọt cũng như là nơi một ngư trường khổng lồ cho các nước này.

   Sự phong phú về chủng loại các loài cá trong hồ cho phép ngư  dân đánh bắt một khối lượng lớn cá nhưng không sợ cạn kiệt (đa  số họ đánh bắt bằng các phương pháp thủ công). Nơi đây cũng  là nơi sinh sống của hơn 1000 loài cá hoàng đế, sở dĩ có sự  phong phú về giống và loài của cá hoàng đế là do hàng trăm  nghìn năm trước đây là do sự phân cha hồ lớn thành các hồ nhỏ.

 Lúc đó chỉ có vài loài cá hoàng đế, khi nước cạn dần tạo  thành các hồ nhỏ, những đàn cá cũng bị phân chia và phát  triển độc lập với nhau và dần lai tạo ra các loài mới, khi  mực nước dâng cao trở lại và các hồ nay tạo thành hồ Malawi  thì số lượng loài đã lên tới hơn 1000.

 Sự đa dạng này làm cho hồ Malawi trở thành hồ có mức độ đa  dạng sinh học cao trên thế giới, không những vậy, xung quanh hồ  là hệ thống rừng mưa nhiệt đời dày đặc bao phủ đảm bảo cho  hồ có một lượng cung cấp nước liên tục ngoài con sông chính  chảy vào hồ là Rohuhu.
 


  
  


  
  


  
  


   Cư dân quanh hồ thường sống dựa vào việc đánh bắt cá trong  hồ, ngày nay hồ còn được đưa vào khai thác du lịch với rất  nhiều resort được đầu tư hiện đại, đầy đủ tiện nghi nằm trải  dọc bờ hồ. Đến đây du khách có thể tham quan một vùng “biển”  bao la trong xanh với những bãi cát trải dài cũng như khám phá  đời sống hoang dã đầy ấp thú vị.
 Theo: sotaydulich

----------


## wildrose

cứ nghĩ châu phi toàn xa mạc ko ngờ lại có nơi đẹp như thế này

----------


## khanhszin

ng ở đây seo đen xì mà biển đẹp thế

----------


## rose

chà! đúng là rất đẹp

----------


## littlelove

sao lại có nơi đẹp thế này nhỉ  :love struck:

----------


## thientai206

nhà mình mà ở đây thì sướng

----------


## dung89

Vẻ đẹp có chút hoang dã

----------

